# Ruger LC9s or Glock 26?



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

I am down to these last two for my CC weapon of choice. The Glock is a little bigger and a little gentler on my hands and I shoot it really, really well.

The Ruger is a little easier to hide, very attractive but with sharper recoil.

I actually like them both. Which would you choose and why?

Oh, and they are $200.00 apart in price assuming a gen. 4 Glock

And why are Glocks not discounted?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

For me it is a no brainer. Glock 26. Ruger is a nice pistol for the money, but it does not compare to a Glock. Glocks are some of the best pistols money can buy. Some 65% of law enforcement uses a Glock of one caliber. They are professional grade pistols. Ruger, on the other hand, is a nice pistol, but not counted on as professional duty grade. They really aren't even in the same category as a Glock. If I were you, I would get my hands on a S&W M&P 9c and the Springfield XDM. Both of these are comparable to the Glock in price and quality.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Neither, I would go with the Shield 9mm. We have the original LC9 and I'm sure the LC9s is a better shooter. The baby Glocks just don't feel good to me. If you're stuck on Ruger or the Glock, go with the Shield.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The Shield is a fine pistol. I have one and like it a lot.


----------



## joebeasley (Jul 1, 2012)

Go with the glock if it shoots better for you.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I considered all the guns mentioned above but ended up with a CZ Rami in 9mm as my concealed carry weapon. If you have not considered the Rami, I'd encourage you to do so. It's a fantastic pistol. Either the Ruger or the Glock would be quite suitable. It's all in what YOU prefer.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

I've rented the Shield, M&P9c, Ruger SR9c, Ruger LC9, a Kahr, Beretta Nano, Storm and of course the Glock 26. The LC9s is not available to rent yet. 

Soooo many choices! I rented the Glock last because I think it's ugly. I have never liked them but the rental guy was wearing one and swore by it. I shot it the best of all these and it was fairly gentle with arthritic hands. All the other guns were great with the exception of the lightest ones. The Kahr hurt. I did not try a CZ.

For CC carry I keep jumping back and forth between 1911's and S&W Bodyguards...going from one extreme to the other. I refuse to carry a 1911 for more than a week or so and then I get sick of the weight and bulk....it gets on my last nerve. But then the air weight revolvers are too painful to practice with....25 rounds and my hand is throbbing. 

I need to find something in the middle. The LC9 is not pleasant to shoot but it's not punishing either. I don't want to go any lighter than that in 9mm.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Sounds like the Glock is the best one for you. I would not buy anything that is unpleasant to shoot, even if it is managable, if there is something that is better. I carry the Glock 19 Gen4 and love it, but I have carried the G26. I think it is a smooth shooting pistol for the size, and it is extremely reliable. For the money and quality, you can't beat it. I also have a CZ-75B and love it, but I can't speak to the Rami. I can say CZ is quality, so you may want to give it a shot before you settle on the Glock. That way you'll know for sure. If you're not afraid of a little larger pistol, give the Glock 19 a try. For the money you can't beat a Glock. Safe, reliable, accurate. LOL!!! Seriously though, there is a reason professionals count on it more than any other pistol. Quality for price. End of story.


----------

